# Just finished mikes tapes



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

well I did all 100 days and in that time I have gone through so many stages of my ibs it is hard to say exactly what the tapes didI believe that positive thought is helpful in many ways that we can not measure. I believe it is still the best money I have ever soen because it gives you something to do that he4lps that you are in control of and that is perhaps the most importantI will continue to listen to some sections just for enjoyment. I am doing much better now that I am Effexor XR and can manag aq normal life again.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Congrats on finishing Ganas!!







And I agree that the program can help plant and nurture much more positive thinking and that thinking in turn can really help manage IBS. And I also felt much more in control of my IBS after finishing the program.Good to hear also that you are having success with the Effexor!Glad you feel so good and may it continue for you.







BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Congradulations mark.







Are you still seeing the threapist?Did dyou by any chance start the drug while starting the program?Control is really important as well as the phycophysiological effects.







It should also keep working for you even now that your done.Keep us updated please.


----------

